# Gehört das so?



## aus3900

Hallo.


Heute habe ich ein Kinderbuch gefunden,
das der Titel "Gehört das so?" ist.

Was bedeutet "Gehört das so?" ??


Danke im voraus


----------



## Gernot Back

Das bedeutet:
_
Soll das so sein?
_​Das ist aber eher Bairisch und da würde man genauer gesagt sagen:

_G'hört des so?_​


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Das ist aber eher Bairisch


Tatsächlich? Ich empfinde "Gehört das so?" als ganz normales, überregionales Deutsch.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Tatsächlich? Ich empfinde "Gehört das so?" als ganz normales, überregionales Deutsch.



Ich kenne es von Frau Werwolf (_Des gehört soo!_), halte es aber für dialektal/umgangssprachlich.

Mit "Das gehört sich so." / "Gehört sich das so?" habe ich keine Probleme, aber die Bedeutung dürfte abweichen.


----------



## Kajjo

Also "Gehört das so?" ist in Norddeutschland wirklich üblich und klingt ganz natürlich und idiomatisch. Ich kann da keine bairische Note erkennen. Natürlich glaube ich Euch, dass es die entsprechende dialektale Variante gibt und sie ebenfalls verbreitet ist.

_Gehört das so?
= Soll das so sein?
= Ist es normal, dass es so ist, wie es ist?_

"Gehört sich das so?" ist eine eher seltene Frage mit anderer Bedeutung.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Tatsächlich? Ich empfinde "Gehört das so?" als ganz normales, überregionales Deutsch.


Ich auch.


Demiurg said:


> halte es aber für dialektal/umgangssprachlich.


Empfinde ich auch so, das ist aber kein Widerspruch.


Kajjo said:


> _Gehört das so?
> = Soll das so sein?
> = Ist es normal, dass es so ist, wie es ist?_


Oder:
_Ist das so richtig? ("richtig" im faktischen, nicht im moralischen Sinne)
Ist das so vorgesehen?_


----------



## Kajjo

Auch als Aussage sehr gebräuchlich:

_Das gehört so!_


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde "Gehört das so?" als ganz normales, überregionales Deutsch.



Das "überregional" verwundert mich sehr. Für mich klingt es einfach falsch; ich weiß aber, dass es in Süddeutschland verwendet wird.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> Das "überregional" verwundert mich sehr. Für mich klingt es einfach falsch; ich weiß aber, dass es in Süddeutschland verwendet wird.


Im elektronischen Valenzwörterbuch ist die Verwendung mit einem _Adverbialkomplement_ jedenfalls nicht vorgesehen. Lediglich die Verwendung von _gehören _mit einem Partizip 2 wird eingeräumt, allerdings ohne dafür eine Bezeichnung für eine derartige Verbergänzung anzugeben.

Stattdesssen analysiert man hier _gehören _als "Nebenverb" (Hilfsverb?).
Grammatisches Wörterbuch

Im Duden wird eine derartige Verwendung von _gehören _mit Partizip 2 als "landschaftlich, besonders süddeutsch, österreichisch" eingeordnet:
Duden | gehören | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------



## Demiurg

Gernot Back said:


> Lediglich die Verwendung von _gehören _mit einem Partizip 2 wird eingeräumt, allerdings ohne dafür eine Bezeichnung für eine derartige Verbergänzung anzugeben.



Das kenne ich auch von der gleichen Rundfunkanstalt: _SWR1 gehört gehört! _


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich klingt es nicht falsch im rigorosen Sinn, aber eher umgangssprachlich und ungewöhnlich - also eher landschaftlich oder jugendsprachlich, auch ein wenig wie "so gehört Deutschland".

Für mich bleibt eine Bindung/Valenz offen.
(Sonst ist es ja sehr oft so, dass ich etwas als gewöhnlich, normal, empfinde, was in Wahrheit eher landschaftlich ist.)

Normal wäre für mich zum Beispiel - aber mit anderer Bedeutung:
"Gehört sich das so?"

PS: (Überlappt mit Demiurg)
_"SWR1 gehört gehört!" _hier ist die Bindung/Valenz geschlossen. Es klingt "normal", etwas poetisch.

---
"Das Kind gehört in die Badewanne."  - Das wäre ein "normaler" Satz.

edit: "Das gehört hin." -- Im Gegensatz zu "so" erscheint mir hier die Valenz geschlossen. "So" hat aber einige Eigenschaften von "hin", was die Verwendung erklärt, auch, dass ich es nicht direkt als falsch empfinde. Das gilt bei "hin" in räumlicher Verwendung. Bei "hin" = "kaputt" klingt es für mich wie "das gehört so".

Wie empfändet Ihr: "Das gehört kaputt!"?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wie empfändet Ihr: "Das gehört kaputt!"?


Allerhöchstens als eine stark umgangssprachliche Verkürzung. Aber es klingt komisch. Da fehlt etwas. Ein einfaches Adjektiv passt nicht. Es muss explizit oder implizit eine Verbindung zu einer Handlung bestehen. Z.B._ Das gehört kaputt gemacht_. In deinem Satz fehlt die Verbindung komplett. Wenn man einen Zustand mit Das gehört so beschreibt, dann drückt das immer auch aus, dass wer diesen Zustand hergestellt hat es "richtig" gemacht hat.

Dass Du die Frage überhaupt stellst, ist ein Zeichen, dass diese Ausdrucksweise für Dich nicht nur fremd oder falsch klingt, sondern auch nicht ganz intuitiv ist. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hätte sie für im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum für zumindest intuitiv gehalten. Nun habe ich in zu vielen Gegenden schon gelebt um meinem Sprachgefühl diesbezüglich allein vertrauen zu können. Nun empfindet Kajjo das aber genauso und sein Sprachgefühl ist sicher nicht süddeutsch geprägt. Das ist zumindest interessant.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Ich habe diese Frage gestellt, weil es für mich ähnlich wirkt, wie "Das gehört so".
Ich verstehe, was gemeint ist, aber es klingt stark verkürzt und in dieser Weise umgangssprachlich.

"Das gehört kaputt" ist also eine Art Modell für "das gehört so" für die, bei denen "das gehört so" "normal" klingt.

"Das ist so." klingt für mich normal.

edit: PS: "Das gehört so" hätte ich nicht verstanden als "das ist richtig so", sondern als "das soll so sein - egal ob objektiv richtig oder falsch." - oder als Aufforderung, es so zu machen.

"Richtig" ist objektiv.
"Das soll so sein" ist subjektiv.

_Gibt es auch "Das soll so"?_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Das gehört kaputt" ist also eine Art Modell für "das gehört so" für die, bei denen "das gehört so" "normal" klingt.


Ich habe *genau* das Gegenteil gesagt:





berndf said:


> Allerhöchstens als eine stark umgangssprachliche Verkürzung. Aber es klingt komisch. Da fehlt etwas. Ein einfaches Adjektiv passt nicht.


----------



## Demiurg

Gernot Back said:


> Im Duden wird eine derartige Verwendung von _gehören _mit Partizip 2 als "landschaftlich, besonders süddeutsch, österreichisch" eingeordnet: ...





berndf said:


> Es muss explizit oder implizit eine Verbindung zu einer Handlung bestehen. Z.B._ Das gehört kaputt gemacht_.



Damit habe ich eigentlich kein Problem, ich halte es sogar in bestimmten Fällen für standardsprachlich:  Die Burka gehört verboten / Das alles gehört verboten!


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Damit habe ich eigentlich kein Problem, ich halte es sogar in bestimmten Fällen für standardsprachlich:  Die Burka gehört verboten / Das alles gehört verboten!


Aha! Es wird immer interessanter.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich habe *genau* das Gegenteil gesagt:


Das Gegenteil hilft aber nicht den anderen.
Wir waren einig, dass "das gehört kaputt" umgangssprachlich stark verkürzt ist und ungewöhnlich oder falsch klingt. Nur deshalb ist es als Modell geeignet. Wenn für mich "das gehört so" normal klingt, kann ich es mit "das gehört kaputt" vergleichen.

"Die Burka gehört verboten." klingt für mich nach Überschriften-Grammatik. Diese unterliegt eigenen Gesetzen.  Es hört sich umgangssprachlich oder werbesprachlich an. Durch häufige Nutzung  klingt es normaler (über den Inhalt spreche ich hier nicht, inhaltlich wirkt es plakativ.)

"Das gehört so!" könnte zur Werbesprache gehören. Die ist immer innovativ.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Nur deshalb ist es als Modell geeignet. Wenn für mich "das gehört so" normal klingt, kann ich es mit "das gehört kaputt" vergleichen.


Nein. "So" bezieht ich immer auf eine Aktion, die einen Zustand herbeiführt, nicht nur auf einen Zustand alleine. Diese muss aus dem Kontext offensichtlich sein, sonst passt es nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist interessant.  Ich habe "das gehört so" ebenso wie "das gehört kaputt" für beides aufgefasst: Tätigkeit und Zustand.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das ist interessant.  Ich habe "das gehört so" ebenso wie "das gehört kaputt" für beides aufgefasst: Tätigkeit und Zustand.


OK, nehmen wir mal eine etwas konkretes Beispiel:
_Ein Ferrari gehört rot._
Dieser Satz ist zwar einwandfrei verständlich ist aber sehr stark registerkonnotiert. Wenn ich mir mal zur Veranschaulichung ausnahmsweise einen überzeichnenden und politisch unkorrekten Ausdruck erlauben darf, ein wenig nach _Türken-Deutsch_.

_Das gehört so_ bedarf immer eines konkreten Kontextbezuges, sonst wäre der Satz überhaupt nicht interpretierbar. Es hat für mich immer noch einen zumindest leicht umgangssprachlicher Registerbezug, gehört aber deutlich in eine andere Kategorie. Aber auch nur, wenn der konkrete Kontextbezug eine Handlung ist. Ein typisches Beispiel, in dem ich den Satz für auch überregional einwandfrei hielte wäre, wenn ich etwas zusammengebaut hätte, von dem ich mir nicht ganz sicher wäre, wo welches Teil hingehörte und ich jemandem, der er sich besser auskennt es zeigte und ihn fragte: _Gehört das so?_


----------



## Hutschi

Entweder ist es ein deutlicher regionaler Unterschied (vielleicht ost-west) oder ein individueller Unterschied (ein Hutschismus).

Beim ersten Lesen kam mir die Sprachebene "Kuckst du" in den Sinn, aber das war für mich nicht klar.

Ich hätte ohne Kontext verstanden: "Gehört das so hin?" oder "Gehört das so gemacht?" - aber das ist ja klar. 
Zum Beispiel: Ich hätte immer gefragt: "Gehört das so hin?" (Orientierung im Raum) - oder "Macht man das so?" - oder "ist das so richtig/ok?"

Vielleicht haben wir einen verstärkten Sprachwandel durch zusätzliche kulturelle Einflüsse (was ich als gut empfinde, es hält die Sprache lebendig).


_"Das gehört so_ bedarf immer eines konkreten Kontextbezuges, sonst wäre der Satz überhaupt nicht interpretierbar". - das habe ich vorausgesetzt. "so" muss definiert sein.
Für mich ist trotzdem innerlich gefühlsmäßig eine Verbindung offen. Das könnte durch Gewöhnung "geheilt" werden.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

_Gehört das so?_ ist für mich ein normaler, wenn auch eher seltener, deutscher Satz. 

Und zumindest _Das gehört verboten! _oder _Das gehört bestraft!_ kenne ich auch und habe ich auch öfter mal verwendet - ich stamme allerdings auch aus dem Süddeutschen, bin aber mit vielen Norddeutschen umgeben (gewesen). 

Analog könnte man natürlich sagen _Das gehört abgefackelt/zerstört/beschädigt/kaputt gemacht! -_ aber wohl nicht _Das gehört kaputt! _oder _Ein Ferrari gehört rot!_


----------



## Frieder

Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam -> im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Karthago zerstört gehört: Kann man so sagen, habe ich aber noch nie gehört .

Ganz ehrlich: das mit dem 'Gehören' kann mir niemand als Hoch-/Standarddeutsch verkaufen.

Woanders sagt man vielleicht: Muss dass so? – Jo, das muss so. 

Oder die bescheuerte Werbung eines Technikgroßverramschers: „Soo! muss Technik”. 

Das soll Standarddeutsch sein?? Sollte es besser heißen „So!! gehört Technik”?

Natürlich wird das allerorten verstanden, aber das macht es doch immer noch nicht richtig.

Aber zurück zur Frage:


aus3900 said:


> Was bedeutet "Gehört das so?" ??



Ich würde es übersetzen als: „Ist das richtig so?”, oder „Muss das so sein?”, oder „Ist das normal so?” (siehe #5). Ehrlich gesagt kommt es („gehört das so?”) mir schon ein bisschen bairisch vor. Und mit dieser Meinung bin ich wohl auch nicht ganz allein ...


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Ich würde es übersetzen als: „Ist das richtig so?”, oder „Muss das so sein?”, oder „Ist das normal so?” (siehe #5). Ehrlich gesagt kommt es („gehört das so?”) mir schon ein bisschen bairisch vor. Und mit dieser Meinung bin ich wohl auch nicht ganz allein ...


Die Bedeutung sehe ich ganz genauso. Ich versichere dir aber, dass es in Norddeutschland ebenso sehr verbreitet ist und mir absolut vertraut und idiomatisch vorkommt. Ich kann da nichts Bairisches erkennen. Für mich klingt es eher typisch Norddeutsch.

_Gehört das so?
Das gehört so!
Das gehört doch wohl nicht so!_

Alles sehr idiomatisch und bei uns sehr verbreitet.



Frieder said:


> Muss dass so? – Jo, das muss so.


Das wiederum klingt für mich wenig vertraut.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam -> im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Karthago zerstört gehört: Kann man so sagen, habe ich aber noch nie gehört .
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: das mit dem 'Gehören' kann mir niemand als Hoch-/Standarddeutsch verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Hochdeutsch ist es, aber ob es zum Standarddeutsch gehört, das ja nur einen Ausschnitt aus Hochdeutsch bildet, weiß ich nicht genau. Zu Hochdeutsch gehört ja auch die Umgangssprache, einschließlich regionaler Umgangssprache. Zu Standarddeutsch gehört nur eine "standardisierte" Teilmenge.
Im weiteren Sinne gehören zu Hochdeutsch auch alle entsprechenden Dialekte. Das ist aber hier nicht gemeint.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam -> im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Karthago zerstört gehört: Kann man so sagen, habe ich aber noch nie gehört .
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: das mit dem 'Gehören' kann mir niemand als Hoch-/Standarddeutsch verkaufen.


Dann schau Dir mal Folgendes an: 


> In der Fachliteratur  wird gelegentlich angenommen, dass die Konstruktionen mit _gehören_ + Partizip II vorwiegend in "saloppen" oder "umgangssprachlichen" Situationen verwendet werden.[1] Das kann durch die Variantengrammatik nicht bestätigt werden, vielmehr zeigt sich, dass solche Konstruktionen sehr wohl auch in der geschriebenen Standardsprache verwendet werden. Dies ist vor allem in A der Fall, seltener auch in D. In den übrigen Arealen des deutschsprachigen Gebiets ist diese Verbindung im Gebrauchsstandard allerdings tatsächlich kaum im Gebrauch.


----------



## berndf

Ich denke, Frieder hat recht, dass das Konstrukt als umgangssprachlich oder salopp zu werten ist. Gelegentliche Belegstellen in standardsprachlichen Texten steht dem in diesem Fall m.E nicht entgegen. Die Umgangssprachlichkeit empfinde ich als deutlich aber mild. Ich kann es mir durchaus vorstellen, das Konstrukt auch in standardsprachlichen zu verwenden, um gemäßigte Saloppheit auszudrücken.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dann hältst Du also die Aussage von Variantengrammatik für null und nichtig?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Dann hältst Du also die Aussage von Variantengrammatik für null und nichtig?


Ich glaube, dass hier hier einen Fall habe, den man mit Statistik alleine nicht erklären kann.


----------



## Thersites

Das müsste fast umgangssprachlich oder regional bedingt sein, denn in der Schweiz (ich weiss, das interessiert eigentlich niemanden, aber trotzdem) habe ich das noch nie gesehen oder gehört. Ich kenne nur: _Das gehört sich so _oder _Das war ein gehöriges Fest._

Zu Hutschi:

_Eins gehört *ge*hört_
Funktioniert für mich, denn es kann etwas gehört gehören

_Das gehört kaputt_
Funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nur in der Umgangssprache, denn etwas kann zwar _kaputt *gemacht* gehören, _aber nicht kaputt gehören.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> dass das Konstrukt als umgangssprachlich oder salopp zu werten ist.


Würdest Du das auch von dem _Konstrukt_ "gehören + Ortsangabe" sagen?
 z.B. "Was _gehört _in den Gelben Sack?" ; "Fleischwaren und Milchprodukte _gehören_ immer in den Kühlschrank."


----------



## berndf

Das sind für mich Bespiele von dem, was ich beschrieben habe, nämlich wenn man in einem standardsprachlichen Kontext eine Aussage einen saloppen Klang geben will. Ältere erinnern sich vielleicht noch an das Plakat mit einem Autofahrer, der sich aus dem Fenster lehnt und etwas ärgerlich sagt "Güter gehören auf die Bahn".


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Was _gehört _in den Gelben Sack?" ; "Fleischwaren und Milchprodukte _gehören_ immer in den Kühlschrank."


Ich empfinde diese Sätze als uneingeschränkt standardsprachlich und auch nicht als salopp. Das ist doch eine völlig normale Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde diese Sätze als uneingeschränkt standardsprachlich und auch nicht als salopp. Das ist doch eine völlig normale Ausdrucksweise.


Interessant. Das hätte ich von Dir gerade nicht erwartet. Vielleicht sind die paar Jahre, die wir altersmäßig auseinander liegen relevant.

PS: Ich sehe gerade, das Du, @Sowka @Kajjo zustimmt. Könntest Du Deine Position in der Frage etwas genauer beschreiben und wo Du, wenn überhaupt, Abgrenzungen siehst?


----------



## Hutschi

> "Was _gehört _in den Gelben Sack?" ; "Fleischwaren und Milchprodukte _gehören_ immer in den Kühlschrank."


 hielt ich ebenfalls für "uneingeschränkt standardsprachlich und für neutralen Stil. Dass das regional und abhängig vom Alter unterschiedlich  gesehen wird, war mir nicht bewusst.

Der Duden gibt als standardsprachlich unter Anderem an:

Duden | gehören | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft



> (an einer bestimmten Stelle passend) am Platze sein
> BEISPIELE
> 
> das Fahrrad gehört nicht in die Wohnung
> das gehört nicht hierher
> die Kinder gehören um sieben Uhr ins Bett _(sollten um sieben Uhr im Bett sein)_


So habe ich es auch im gegebenen Kontext verwendet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das ist doch eine völlig normale Ausdrucksweise.



Das entspricht  1:1 dem englischen Standardausdruck


> "belong" I + adv/prep
> _to be in the right place or a suitable place:_
> 
> This table belongs in the sitting room.
> Where do these spoons belong?
> These papers belong with the others.


Ich nehme an, dass da eine Verwandtschaft besteht.



Hutschi said:


> Dass das regional und abhängig vom Alter unterschiedlich gesehen wird, war mir nicht bewusst.


Mit dem Alter hat das mMn. nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kajjo

_Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland.
Milchprodukte gehören in den Kühlschrank.
Das ist nicht kaputt! Das gehört so!_

Alles für mich völlig normal und fast schon alternativlos.


----------



## Kajjo

DWDS führt passende Beispiele ohne jede Kennzeichnung auf.

_Ein Kind gehört (um diese Uhrzeit) ins Bett.
Dieses Thema gehört nicht hierher.
Die Gedärme gehören euch herausgerissen!_


----------



## berndf

Ok. Dann bin ich offenbar aus der Zeit gefallen. Ich spreche in vielem noch das (West-) Deutsch der 80er Jahre, als ich zuletzt in Deutschland gelebt habe (ich zucke immer noch zusammen, wenn jemand auf _Danke_ mit _gern_ antwortet). Aber für mich sind das alles Ausdrücke mit einer mehr oder weniger "saloppen" Konnotierung.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich spreche in vielem noch das (West-) Deutsch der 80er Jahre, als ich zuletzt in Deutschland gelebt habe


Meine Zeit in Deutschland liegt noch weiter zurück, aber die oben genannte Verwendung von "gehören" war bei "uns" damals schon gang und gäbe.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland.


Dieses Bespiel halte ich für anders: _zu etwas gehören_ ist ein eigenständiger Ausdruck


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Meine Zeit in Deutschland liegt noch weiter zurück, aber die oben genannte Verwendung von "gehören" war bei "uns" damals schon gang und gäbe.


Natürlich. Es ging ja nie um die Verbreitung, sondern um den stilistischen Status. Ich habe den Ausdruck auch damals ständig gebraucht, wäre aber nie auf die Idee gekommen, ihn z.B. in einem Rerferat in der Uni zu verwenden, es sei denn ich wollte einen besonderen rhetorischen Effekt erzielen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Kajjo said:​Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland.​
> Dieses Bespiel halte ich für anders: _zu etwas gehören_ ist ein eigenständiger Ausdruck



Duden gibt hierfür als standardsprachlich an: Duden | gehören | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


> 2. Glied oder Teil eines Ganzen sein, zu etwas zählen
> BEISPIELE
> 
> er gehört schon ganz zu unserer Familie
> dieser Wein gehört zur Spitzenklasse



PS: "Das gehört so" ist nicht in den Dudenbeispielen in den. 6 Dudenbedeutungen vorhanden. Es hat einen anderen Stil. Ich halte es für umgangssprachlich in umgangssprachlichem Kontext. Die genaue Bedeutung ist unklar, wenn der Kontext unklar ist. Es kann sein: Das muss in dieser Weise aufgebaut werden. Spontan verstehe ich es so, dass die Art und Weise gezeigt wird. "Das nusst du in dieser Weise anordnen. Das musst du in dieser Weise machen."


----------

